# Single and moving to Sharjah



## faraz_zaidi (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello there everyone

I know this question is more of a cliche as I have myself gone through the plethora of threads asking for the relocation advice for Sharjah. However, I believe that the circumstances are different for everyone and therefore I am going to shoot the questions anyway. 

First a brief intro: I am a single guy, engineer by profession, 28 years old.

On top of my mind, I have following questions:

1) My office would be located in Al-Khan area of Sharjah which I believe borders with Dubai. I have allocated 50-60k AED budget per annum for my accommodation (1 bed apartment). Naturally I would like to reside near my office to avoid lengthy travelling in the morning. What would be a good place for a single person in that locality?

2) I have heard that they have segregated areas for singles and they are confined to a few localities. If that is indeed true, what are those neighborhoods where singles are allowed to stay? 

3) I expect occasional visits of my guy/girl friends from my home country who might be staying over for a night or two. Is that going to be any problem while living in Sharjah? 

Hope to hear from you guys soon. op2:

Thanks in advance


----------

